

Ask HN: How does Groove Shark HTML5 App Work? - relm86

http://html5.grooveshark.com I have been playing around with HTML5 on the iPhone for a year now in my spare time and I have no idea how this app is streaming music through the iOS browser anybody know how its done.
======
byoung2
It looks like they are using the new HTML5 <audio> tag:

    
    
      <audio autoplay="" preload="auto" src="http://stream67-he.grooveshark.com/stream.php?streamKey=34fb9fae710a98f51127fe5b44a09fa9281e4b0f_4f130688_1a19ec2_1c4a1b8_45b67c7f_1"></audio>

